

Gulp.js is awfully similar to James.js, coincidence? - spleeder

I think by now most of you are familiar with Gulp.js, the new and shiny JavaScript task runner on the block, but I just came across another build tool that’s surprisingly similar called James.js which has been around for longer then Gulp.<p>What’s the story behind James.js and why didn’t it get the attention that Gulp got?<p>Gulp.js: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gulpjs&#x2F;gulp
James.js: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;leonidas&#x2F;james.js
======
buttsex
Marketing. If you want people to use your tool, they need to know about it.
Gulp has a website, a Twitter account, people writing about it, etc...

